# Lost all motivation



## laytonr (Aug 26, 2009)

First off my name is Ryan im 23 yrs old and this is my first post on this site and I've come to a point in my life where everything has been turned upside down. I've lost my job, I have no family and barely any friends, no transportation, have lost all access to see and be in my infant daughters life,  made a legal mistake a few years ago that affects everyday life, I'm running out of money, and motivation to do anything anymore. I cant remember the last time I was honestly happy and its bothering me to the point that I've had to resort to the internet because I have nobody to talk to about it. There is way more to the story but felt the need to just put a little bit of info out there and hope for some feed back and advice on the path I should be taking. I can go into more details if need be. At this point anything is better then nothing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you have a family doctor, laytonr? Access to medical services or counselling?


----------



## laytonr (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont have a doctor at this time because I could never afford one thankfully since i moved out at age 16 i have never been sick and never needed to see one. I did apply for goverment assistance (medicaid) and was denied at the time of application so would have no idea how to even obtain counseling services or any medical services for that matter.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know how medicare in the US works but if you're now out of work and almost out of money I would think that would make you eligible. It might be worth exploring this again.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, David, this is the US. It's just not that easy if you don't meet specific criteria, and each state has different criteria.

*laytonr*,since it's obvious you're in the US, the first thing I'd do is check out the services available to you by your county. Most counties offer social services, including emergency mental health services (allowing you an intake appointment to probably be put on a list for the first available counselor) which run either free or on a sliding scale. Grab a phone book (the large, thick, yellow books that people at one time used to find phone numbers) and look in the FRONT under "County Agencies." From there I'm sure you'll find something resembling a social services organization that you can call who will direct you to the proper agency.

Good luck. If you need any further help in finding services, come on back and we'll figure this out.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 26, 2009)

welcome layton :tiphat:


----------



## white page (Aug 26, 2009)

welcome layton,

I am glad you found us, as Fiver says, there is a solution to your health aid, come here for support anyway, there is always someone to listen to you and encourage you.


----------



## SoSo (Aug 26, 2009)

welcome layton,
you will find a lot of excellent articles on here plus some really wonderful people who give us support, etc when we need it.  i don't know where i would be without this site and the people that have helped me through some rough times.  hope you will also find what you need here to help you.
soso


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2009)

> I've lost my job,


In case you are eligible for unemployment insurance, e.g. was laid off or unfairly fired "through no fault of your own":

http://www.servicelocator.org/OWSLinks.asp


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ladylore (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to Psychlinks.


----------



## Always Changing (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## NicNak (Aug 26, 2009)

:hithere: Laytonr.  :welcome: to Psychlinks.

I hope the resources that Fiver and Daniel provided will be of assistance to you.

We are here to help further if we can.  

Best wishes to you.


----------



## angelikah (Aug 29, 2009)

laytonr said:


> I dont have a doctor at this time because I could never afford one thankfully since i moved out at age 16 i have never been sick and never needed to see one. I did apply for goverment assistance (medicaid) and was denied at the time of application so would have no idea how to even obtain counseling services or any medical services for that matter.



I live in the US. It can be really hard to get on government assistance. It's good to keep re-applying.

There is a LOT of help out there for people with a diagnosed mental illness. Having a county social worker can benefit you a lot. They can help you get on government assistance, help you with transportation to county appointments, help you find services, that kind of stuff. If you have a diagnosed mental illness you might be able to get one. You'd want to talk to a social worker at your county office where you applied for medicaid if they have social workers there. 

In the state I live in there are mental health organizations that offer services on a sliding scale so how much you pay depends on how much income you have per month. There might be some like that in the state where you live. 

I'm not sure if they have medical clinics that offer services on a sliding fee scale. If you're able to talk to a social worker they might be able to help you with that.


----------

